# Help me choose my bike



## flashedarling (Jun 30, 2008)

This weekend I'm going to get my bike, but I just found out I have two choices.

1) 1996 Honda CBR600: Not running, other aspects work: $400










2) 1984 Honda V30 Magna: Not running, needs fork brace: $500











It is a difficult decision. Right now I think I'll go with the 1996 CBR even though it lacks engine racks for battery mounting. Really though its a close call. Although there is competition to grab the Magna so if I do want it I need to grab it fast. Of course they are both so cheap I could just buy both and decide later 

So I'm torn. Let's here what you guys think, it may or may not affect my thinking processes.


----------



## Little Rhody (Jun 17, 2008)

Personally I like the CBR. And I bet the parts are easier to sell. As for the frame rails, I wouldnt worry too much about that, as there seems to be a short down tube you can attach to. Plastics are a bit pricey. But I like the sport bike look. 

LR


----------



## ngrimm (Oct 19, 2007)

Since it's not my money I say buy both. Get one to ride while you convert the other. That way you won't be tempted to rush the project. Nice thing about the CBRs, Ninjas etc. the wide frame area, easy to add a battery rack and everything is covered by the plastics. I've always wanted a Magna especially a v65. Good luck whichever way you go. Norm


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

Build two motorcycles!


----------



## flashedarling (Jun 30, 2008)

I just got the CBR600. Just a few things with it. 

It was actually a 1993 CBR. The parts are a bit more worn in person than in pictures. But I think I can work with it well. At 400 dollars it was a steal, I'll try parting out as much as I can to save up money for the electrical parts. I haven't tried starting it but I'm told it runs, just not well. Tomorrow I'll give it a better run down but today was move in day for me at me new house so I didn't have much time to do so.


----------



## Little Rhody (Jun 17, 2008)

Good job, flashedarling. 

LR


----------



## flashedarling (Jun 30, 2008)

Got to inspect it some more this morning . Brakes are ok but not great. Can't test the lights as it has a dead battery. Suspension is also ok but not great. Tires still have life in them but need air. The controls are sticky and probably need to be replaced.

So here is the kicker. I'm too short! I need an extra inch in the legs and arms to ride comfortably. How do you guys recommend I go about this. I know I'll probably replace the steering assembly for one higher when I get new controls. What about the seat height? This is pretty important so I am assuming that most bikes are designed for a little Adjustment right?


----------



## Little Rhody (Jun 17, 2008)

flashedarling said:


> So here is the kicker. I'm too short! I need an extra inch in the legs and arms to ride comfortably. How do you guys recommend I go about this. I know I'll probably replace the steering assembly for one higher when I get new controls. What about the seat height? This is pretty important so I am assuming that most bikes are designed for a little Adjustment right?


To low the bike, there are a verity of ways to do this. Ie: always ride with a heavy pass anger......... Adjust or replace rear shock, replace or shorten fork springs, or use a tie down ratchet strap on the front end to compress the forks to desired hight. (you will need to leave strap on bike)

LR


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

lots of places sell lowering links too.... they're just a little link that goes in the rear suspension.

Also, you can rise your forks in the triple clamps a little bit to give a little lowering.

Good job on the bike, you'll definately be able to part it out and just about break even. I spent $400 on my bike too... www.evfr.net and she turned out great.

for brakes, you might want to rebuilt while you're into it, kits are usually around $20 a cylinder. New pads at the very least. New fork oil seals. The rear shock should be ok, but they pop up alot for CBR's and VFR's on ebay.

Lights are easy, and you might consider rewiring it and using LED's.


----------



## ngrimm (Oct 19, 2007)

Unless you plan to use lithium, I suspect the ride height will be lower once you get 300lbs of batteries mounted. If it's still too high you don't have enough batteries.


----------



## bobby (Jul 15, 2008)

go with the cbr it is probably much lighter and besides as a bike guy that magna looked to clean to tear down


----------



## samflutch007 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi, 
I to get confusion with choosing a bike, you showed. Two bikes are good looking, so go through with good mechanic for selecting the bike. Because, they are old model bikes now. Thank You
--------------------------------
samflutch007
social media marketing


----------

